# Aged Bolivars



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Has anyone aged Bolivars here? I'm speaking of the BBF but would appreciate info on any Boli's.

This question probably should've been asked last week but what the hell.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes and I don't like them.

I think Bolivars are over rated and even when they're aged, they're still "average"


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I've had "aged" bolivars, if by aged you mean 3 years or more. And yes, they are fantastic. I'm currently aging some Coronas Gigantes, though it's been tough...very tough.



Gargamel said:


> Has anyone aged Bolivars here? I'm speaking of the BBF but would appreciate info on any Boli's.
> 
> This question probably should've been asked last week but what the hell.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I love aged Bolivars. I have some 95 coronas that are good. The best I've had was a Corona Extra fromt he 80's.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

magno said:


> I've had "aged" bolivars, if by aged you mean 3 years or more. And yes, they are fantastic. I'm currently aging some Coronas Gigantes, though it's been tough...very tough.


Sounds like you're about as patient as me  I'm lucky if I can age my cigars for two weeks before I smoke them :w


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

i had a box of BBF from 98, and i think they are awesome. still have about 3 left.
jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

jimmy said:


> i had a box of BBF from 98, and i think they are awesome. still have about 3 left.
> jimmy
> :tpd:


please send me two, so i can validate your opinion
:r


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. I have a box of BBF's waiting for me from 2000. I will add a review after I smoke a couple.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Aged Bolivars Rock.
:w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Gargamel said:


> Thanks guys. I have a box of BBF's waiting for me from 2000. I will add a review after I smoke a couple.


I have a box of 99's (OSU LE00) that, despite being 99's, are smokin' great  I also have some 03's coming. Looking forward to your review.

Here's the review I wrote:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7014


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Has anyone aged Bolivars here? I'm speaking of the BBF but would appreciate info on any Boli's.
> 
> This question probably should've been asked last week but what the hell.


I guess nine months will make a big difference already, what I mean is most of the BBF you'll get from the cigar shop will be at least May 04 then add another three months and you're ready to go amigo...
I'm aging a full box aside from what I smoke every now and then, can't wait for another year... aged it Mon!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

open boxes 

bolivar lonsdales...csu vc2...jul'98...mildest boli i have tried but still a very good smoke...you will be dissapointed if you expect a long pc or junior.

bolivar...petite coronas...nisu vc3...dec'98...incredible smokes and unfortunatly i finished this cab a few weeks ago.

bolivar...coronas...fpg nnsu...nov'98...best smokes i have.

bolivar...coronas juniors...leoo rsc...oct'99...very flavourful and very strong.

bolivar...coronas extra...dec'02...uhhhh first tried this cab a year ago and have had two more...still waiting not there yet.

the small bolis(42 ring or so) are just showing greatness at the 5 to 7 year mark...coronas gigantes may take longer than i will be alive(i get most of my smokes young).

derrek


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, DVick, I was smoking my first one out of a 00 box of Boli Lonsdales the other day and I was thinking, man, this sure is an expensive Dominican smoke, lol. NOTHING like the profile of my favorites from this line. Maybe I know why it's getting disco'd now.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I love Bolis.... all sizes and shapes. I have some 97 Inmensas that are "die for" luscious.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Package just arrived and they look and smell tasty.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I inherited a bunch of boxes, like 15 or 20, of Bolivars that must be 40 years old from a great-grand uncle. Dunno why he stocked up on them, but he owned the shop and I expect he liked them and got them for a steal. Can you believe nobody else in my family even wanted them! They sent me a couple to try, I need to pick up the rest when I go to Canada this summer but they said there were between 1 and 2 dozen boxes, all the same. My great grand uncle had a cigar shop for years and they just closed out his personal locker recently when he passed away.

I smoked one last night, I think they were called gold medals or something.......I thought it was a decent yard gar....

Sean



Before you come knocking on my door, this is fiction and a joke.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I smoked one last night, I think they were called gold medals or something.......I thought it was a decent yard gar....


 :r :fu :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Had me going. It's not nice to :BS a :BS er.

Bolivar is my brand.



SeanGAR said:


> I inherited a bunch of boxes, like 15 or 20, of Bolivars that must be 40 years old from a great-grand uncle. Dunno why he stocked up on them, but he owned the shop and I expect he liked them and got them for a steal. Can you believe nobody else in my family even wanted them! They sent me a couple to try, I need to pick up the rest when I go to Canada this summer but they said there were between 1 and 2 dozen boxes, all the same. My great grand uncle had a cigar shop for years and they just closed out his personal locker recently when he passed away.
> 
> I smoked one last night, I think they were called gold medals or something.......I thought it was a decent yard gar....
> 
> ...


 :BS


----------



## InfrnalSky (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm letting my BBFs age a min. of 3 years before I really get into them. We'll see how they are then!

Eddie


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

just finished a BBF from '01 and it was terrific! would love to get more of those!
jimmy


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Updating aged Bolis....
I finally got around to cracking a box of BPC from 97 and they were iffy to me at first. The wrappers were extremely light to me, but on further inspection, they were actually that highly oily, almost translucent leaf you sometimes see on old trinidads. So I smoked one right off the bat without letting myself change myself's mind. This was the best CC I have ever smoked. I was absolutely floored by the buttery, creamy texture. And once again, brownie-baking aroma. Intoxicating. So maybe aging a few choice boxes of 04's would be a positive step.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

One of the best cigars I have ever had was a 93 Boli CE that a dear departed member of this board gifted me 2 years ago (may he RIP). I'll never forget that cigar or the pleasure I had smoking it.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Since Boli is my favorite brand, I have smoked a lot of aged as well as current production. The are awsome aged. I love the petits and coronas with 5 years +. I have also been smoking a lot of Immensas. The 97 Immensas are great. The C.G are fantastic with age, provided the blend and construction are on. R.C.'s are also fantastic with 5 or more years.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Having had one of Fredster's aged Boli's, I must agree that they are about as good as it gets. My only problem with the Boli line is that lipstick wearing Figurehead that they place on every cigar!

They could have used a deeper shade of red with a lighter blush in my opinion.


----------

